# Help! Pasteurized milk curdled in fridge!!



## dairy queen (Jan 16, 2005)

I have been milking off & on since May (Buttercup's baby Belle is still very much sucking on her). I milked her like normal the other day, strained the milk, pasteurized it on the stove top in my pot (same as I always have!), put it in a tupperware container in my cold fridge and lo, and behold, I pulled it out today & the cream, scanty now, was laying on a bunch of curdled very white milk! It does not have a weird odor or anything & I have racked my brain over what could have caused this. Maybe something she ate out in the woods/field? it has never happened before & I am at a loss as to what I should do. Make cheese or feed it to the chickens. Help!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Only reason for milk curdling would be bacteria. There may have been something in the tupperware that you didn't notice that. Sounds pretty much like yogurt that you have? You can always eat it yourself, but the chickens would love you for it. 

Jennifer


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

i only strain through the milk strainer with proper milk filter into a well-washed one gallon Tupperware pitcher, and then it goes directly into a sterile gallon glass jar that has 16 drops of grapeFRUITseed extract in it, and have never in 4 years, had any milk curdle in the jar in fridge at 32-34 degrees F. I do not believe in pasteurization, as the heat destroys beneficial enzymes and nutrients...there's no point in even drinking fresh, raw milk if one's going to do that to it to spoil it. 

I've even had skimmed cream last 3 weeks and then, amazingly, was able to use it for a triple-berry ice cream...I have a cow so that I CAN get raw, unpasteurized, unhomogenized milk...and can put her bull calf in the freezer in 16-18 months, after having been fed primarily his mother's milk and grass or hay.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't pasteurize my milk either and don't have problems with it. The two things that come to mind are bacteria, and have you checked her for mastitis?
Mastitis milk will curdle on heating.

Next time you milk her check all four quarters first. Mastitis milk doesn't always look stringy and lumpy and may come out looking thick and creamy.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I would check for mastitis. We always completely milk our cows even if they have calves on them. Mastitis can develope very quickly, especially with a calf on her. We have milked for years and not pasturized and have had no problems with curdling. I reccomend a California Mastitis Test kit for anyone who purchases a milk cow from us. They are relatively cheap and you can test weekly or if something looks strange.


----------



## dkdairygoats (Apr 13, 2006)

To test for mastitis, use a CMT test kit. The milk may look, smell, and taste almost completely normal, but the test can detect subclinical mastitis.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Unpasturized milk has been shown to be able to keep bad bacteria from multiplying. The same pathogenic bacteria introduced into pasturized milk multiplied rapidly. When you pasturize milk you kill everything good about it, including even the ability for your body to absorb calcium from it. 
Has your cow had the standard dairy cow lab work (TB, Brucellosis, Johnes?)
Go to realmilk.com and do some reading.


----------



## Shawna24740 (4 mo ago)

I just want to know what I can make from super cur dded milk weeks beyond expiration .Can't I like make cream and butter or something I got like 3 half gallons ,which comes out to 1 and a half gallons.it has curded to the top and separated .There is like clearish on the bottom and all the white to the top.can i make somthing cool out of it just wondering
Shawna24740


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

9 interesting things you can do with curdled milk | The Times of India


Our atmosphere is surrounded by good & bad both bacterias and when they hit our food, all we get is spoiled food. Milk is one such ingredient that’s easily susceptible to bacteria infestation. When the bad bacteria hits milk, we get curdled milk or ‘phata hua dudh’, which is often regarded as...




m.timesofindia.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The clearish part is whey. The top is curds, sort of.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Paula said:


> Unpasturized milk has been shown to be able to keep bad bacteria from multiplying. The same pathogenic bacteria introduced into pasturized milk multiplied rapidly. When you pasturize milk you kill everything good about it, including even the ability for your body to absorb calcium from it.
> Has your cow had the standard dairy cow lab work (TB, Brucellosis, Johnes?)
> Go to realmilk.com and do some reading.


Lots of untruths in your post. You have bought into the anti-Pasteurized nonsense on Realmilk. Bacteria in unpasteurized milk multiplies. Pasteurization doesn't kill everything good about it. Pasteurization doesn't alter the ability to absorb calcium. In addition to checking for TB, Bricilosis, Jones, test for e Coli, Salmonella, Campylobactor, listeria. lactococcocus.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Since the post quoted was from *2006* I looked to see if the website is still active.






Home - Real Milk







www.realmilk.com





Not an endorsement. I can't drink the stuff anyway.


----------

